# fsck ad ogni avvio, ma non trova alcun errore

## uoslagelo

Ciao a tutti cari gentooiniani,

ho un problema con un filesystem: ad ogni avvio mi dice

```
 sda1 contiene un filesystem con errori. Controllo forzato
```

a questo punto parte fsck, ma non trova alcun errore. Così ad ogni avvio.

Ho dato un'occhiata ai valori smart e sembra tutto apposto. Sembra quasi che si dimentichi di segnare il filesystem come pulito. Sono anche entrato in modalità single user e ho eseguito fsck da lì, ma non cambia nulla: effettua il controllo, non trova alcun errore e all'avvio compare di nuovo l'errore menzionato precedentemente.

Come si può risolvere evitando di formattare?

Grazie a tutti

----------

## Onip

mettendo un opportuno file nascosto nella root del file system si può (poteva ?) forzare il check del filesystem. Prova a controllare che non ci sia con strani permessi per cui il tool non riesce a rimuoverlo.

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## uoslagelo

ho controllato, ma non ho trovato nessun file nascosto nella root

----------

